# IOS 8: Problèmes, bugs, etc...



## PaulDSB (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je créer ce post afin qu'on puisse faire le point ensemble, sur l'ensembles des problèmes lié à IOS 8.0, afin de pouvoir comparer si le problème vient de la version IOS ou alors si une restauration est nécessaire.

Voici les bugs que j'ai déjà reporté, sur mon iPhone 6 Plus 64Go.
Je l'ai restaurer via iTunes 3 fois, 1ère en restaurant la sauvegarde de mon iphone 5S, et les deux suivante en tant que nouvel iphone (Donc aucune raison d'incompatibilité ou de problème de restauration)


- *MUSIQUE:*
1er bug, les albums compilés posent problème.
Je vais essayer d'être claire. Sur iTunes j'ai un album "MULAN", du dessin animé. Toute les chansons ont un artiste différent, donc il est en mode compilation.
Une foi syncronisé sur mon iphone, tout marche bien. Sauf .... quand je fait un tri par genre, je vois bien "Bandes Originales", 1 album et 14 titres. Quand je clic dessus, un écran affiche Aucun contenu, et l'écran reviens dans la liste des genre.
Quand j'ai une album compilé dans le genre: "Pop", même si il y a d'autre album du même artiste, mais qu'il y a une compilation, ça me met le message donc pas possible de voir non plus les album avec le même artiste.

2ème bug: Toujours les album compilés, quand on est en mode tri par album, sur les album compilé il y a écrit: "ARTISTE INCONNU" au lieu de "ARTISTES DIVERS"

- *FAMILY:*
Le partage "Famille", il est écrit "Family"

- *MAIL:*
Lorsque je reçois un mail avec un numéro de téléphone, forcément IOS le reconnait et le souligne. Quand je clic dessus, j'ai les options nécessaires, dont copier. Donc je copie le numéro de téléphone, et quand je le colle dans un mail, ou dans une note, ça affiche:


> tel:02%2038%2018%2028%2038



- *METEO:*
Je n'ai pas la météo dans le centre de notification, aucune information. Même après fermeture de météo dans le multitâche, de suppression et rajout d'une seule ville.

- *HANDOFF:*
Lorsque je rédige un message sur mon iPhone, sur l'écran de déverrouillage de mon ipad j'ai l'icone message. Je déverrouille dessus, et je me retrouve dans message. Sur le site Apple ils parlent d'envoyer aussi des SMS via l'ipad, sauf qu'il ne part jamais! Il met échec d'envois en 1 minutes d'attente. Ça marche pas !!

- *RESEAU:*
J'ai SFR Femto chez moi, sauf que maintenant, quand je sors dehors, le réseau SFR 3G est toujours marqué sous: SFR Femto 3G, quand je passe en 4G ça marche SFR 4G, et dès que je suis en 3G, SFR FEMTO 3G. Ma connexion de donnée fonctionne très bien, juste le nom qui se met pas à SFR 3G.
Je pense qu'il y a un problème d'actualisation des réseaux!
Tous les problèmes ont été vu avec restauration d'une sauvegarde, et même avec restauration itunes, en tant que nouvel iphone.

Merci de me partager tous vos problèmes, Apple me contacte lundi à 11h pour remonter les informations afin que IOS 8.0.1 règle les problèmes.


----------



## billboc (21 Septembre 2014)

le bug "family" peut être corriger en passant par iPhoto sur Mac pour renommer le dossier mais ça reste une erreur de traduction ;-)


----------



## initialsBB (21 Septembre 2014)

SAFARI
Quand on veut partager une page web dans safari par email, quand on entre l'adresse du destinataire la fenêtre de partage se ferme tout de suite et l'email ne part pas.


----------



## Lestat1886 (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai crée un sujet sur ce bug mais je le rajoute ici pour une meilleure exhaustivité.

PARTAGE:
Il s'agit de la feuille de partage. Avec iOS 8, on est censé pouvoir customiser les services sur lesquels on peut partager nos documents, photos, etc. en cliquant sur partager puis sur autres.

Je le fais donc pour partager disons une photo. Je clique sur Autres et puis je réarrange les icônes à ma guise. Cependant, dès que je quitte l'app photo et que je l'enlève du multitâche, ces modifications s'annulent et l'ordre revient à celui par défaut...


----------



## simnico971 (21 Septembre 2014)

initialsBB a dit:


> SAFARI
> Quand on veut partager une page web dans safari par email, quand on entre l'adresse du destinataire la fenêtre de partage se ferme tout de suite et l'email ne part pas.



Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ce bug.

Sinon, il y a le bug des fonds d'écrans qui apparaissent flous si l'image choisie ne fait pas exactement la définition de l'écran ou la définition optimisée pour l'effet de perspective (744x1392 pour les écrans 5" par exemple)


----------



## Hedi2 (21 Septembre 2014)

Je suis content de savoir que je ne suis pas le seul à trouver un maximum de bugs avec mon iPhone 6 et iOS 8. C'est même la première fois que ça m'arrive (et pourtant je suis plutôt du genre early buyer).

Safari plante régulièrement chez moi. 
La restauration est bloquée et consomme toute ma batterie. 
Parfois certaines zones de l'écran ne répondent plus (ça m'est arrivé deux fois sur Safari que j'avais pourtant quitté et relancé).


----------



## mvbzh (21 Septembre 2014)

J'ai procédé à l'installation d'iOS 8 sur un iPhone 5S, un iPad mini retina, un new iPad (3) via iTunes.Pour les 3, l'installation reste bloquée sur la pomme. 
En débranchant l'idevice, je réussis à avoir iOS 8. Mais impossible de réinstaller les sauvegardes. 
J'ai du retélécharger iOS 7.1.2, et passer en mode DFU pour downgrader et pouvoir réinstaller cette sauvegarde. 
Manifestement, je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution. 


Des idées, svp ?


Merci. 


Mvbzh


----------



## initialsBB (21 Septembre 2014)

simnico971 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à reproduire ce bug.


Suite à test, si je tape juste les premières lettres d'une adresse et que je la choisi dans la liste en dessous la fenêtre se ferme immédiatement sans envoi. Si je tape l'adresse de toutes lettres, elle et validée et le message part.
Est-ce parce que j'ai modifié les options de partage? J'en ai éteint certains et changé l'ordre des boutons. Je me suis rendu compte que j'ai ce même bogue sur iTunes Store si je veux partager la fiche d'un album par exemple, mais curieusement dans l'App Store le comportement est nomal


----------



## iPekka (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,



Voici mon bug 



*PHOTOS*

iCloud ne se comporte pas comme il devrait. Les photos prises depuis mon iPhone4S sont bien visibles grâce au flux sur mon iPad3 mais les modifications effectuées ne se répercutent pas sur la tablette. Si je veux faire une modification sur l'iPad je dois dupliquer la photo ; comme avec l'ancien système du flux.



Aucune trace de ce bug sur le net... Suis-je le seul ?

Edit:
Je rajoute que la mise en favoris n'est pas non plus synchronisée et cantonnée au device sur laquelle elle est faite.


----------



## spezzic (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
iOS 8 installe sur mon iPAD 3 .... Le systeme saccade énormément et manque de fluidite! Je ne recois pas toutes les notifications comme parametrees sur divers apps notamment igen la nouvelle app universelle....


----------



## PaulDSB (22 Septembre 2014)

*- MESSAGE:*
Lorsque je suis dans message, et que je recherche une personne (qui est déjà présent dans message, avec nos discutions) ça ne m'affiche aucun contact. Seul la moitier de mes contacts sont indéxé à la recherche, pas tous !

iPhone: 6Plus 64Go
IO: 8.0
INSTALLATION: Restauration Iphone 5S et Restauration nouvel iPhone

Merci de préciser vos modèles de téléphone, et si vous avez fait une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde ou si nouvel iphone.

J'ai eu le service client Apple ce matin au téléphone, je lui ai remontré toutes les informations, et elle sont envoyé au service développement afin que se soit réparer dans la nouvelle mise à jour IOS


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> *- MESSAGE:*
> Lorsque je suis dans message, et que je recherche une personne (qui est déjà présent dans message, avec nos discutions) ça ne m'affiche aucun contact. Seul la moitier de mes contacts sont indéxé à la recherche, pas tous !
> 
> iPhone: 6Plus 64Go
> ...



Tient , j'ai pas ce problème


----------



## PaulDSB (22 Septembre 2014)

jura39200 a dit:


> Tient , j'ai pas ce problème



Moi je l'ai avec un iphone 6plus restauré de mon Iphone 5S, et je l'ai avec mon autre iphone 6plus restaurer d'une nouvelle biliothèque iTunes en tant que nouvel iPhone!

J'ai l'impression que l'Iphone 6plus, à reçu une version IOS 8 mal fini !!
Car apparemment sur les iphone 6 normaux, il y a moins de problèmes, mais ont est 7 dans mon entourage à avoir des 6plus, et que des problèmes niveau IOS !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> Moi je l'ai avec un iphone 6plus restauré de mon Iphone 5S, et je l'ai avec mon autre iphone 6plus restaurer d'une nouvelle biliothèque iTunes en tant que nouvel iPhone!
> 
> J'ai l'impression que l'Iphone 6plus, à reçu une version IOS 8 mal fini !!
> Car apparemment sur les iphone 6 normaux, il y a moins de problèmes, mais ont est 7 dans mon entourage à avoir des 6plus, et que des problèmes niveau IOS !



En effet étrange que ça ne touche que le 6+


----------



## carlinaxe (22 Septembre 2014)

bonjour.
Les bugs que j'ai remarqué:

*HANDOFF*

ne fonctionne pas du tout entre mon ipad air et mon iphone 6 plus.



*MESSAGE*

parfois mon iPhone ne sonne pas lorsque je reçois un SMS.


----------



## PaulDSB (22 Septembre 2014)

Pour HANDOFF, moi il marche, entre mon ipad Air et mon iphone 6 Plus. Essaie de le désactiver sur les deux et de le réactiver, tout en étant connecté au même réseau Wifi. Assure toi aussi que ton compte iCloud est le même pour les deux, je crois que ça joue aussi.

Le seul problème avec Handoff que j'ai remarqué, c'est que tu peux pas envoyer un SMS depuis l'ipad, contrairement ce qu'ils disent !


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2014)

Pas encore tester HANDOFF  j'attend la mise a jour sur Mac


----------



## carlinaxe (22 Septembre 2014)

je viens de réessayer en appliquant tes conseils mais toujours rien.
Pas très gênant pour le moment mais toujours un peu frustrant.


----------



## edf84 (22 Septembre 2014)

Installation d'IOS 8 sur mon Iphone 5C depuis sa sortie et aucun problème, tout fonctionne comme avant avec IOS 7.
J'ai fait la mise a jour en passant par iTunes sur mon Mac Book et tout c'est bien passé.


----------



## PaulDSB (22 Septembre 2014)

edf84 a dit:


> Installation d'IOS 8 sur mon Iphone 5C depuis sa sortie et aucun problème, tout fonctionne comme avant avec IOS 7.
> J'ai fait la mise a jour en passant par iTunes sur mon Mac Book et tout c'est bien passé.



Tu ne peux pas nier l'histoire du copier de numéro de téléphone dans tes mains, aujourd'hui jai tester avec iPhone 5 5s et 5c

Meteo, numéro de tel dans les mails, problème de recherche dans sms et les album compilé, même soucis sous ios8 sous tous les autres téléphones.


----------



## iPekka (22 Septembre 2014)

Personne n'a le même soucis que moi avec photos ? (Pour ceux qui ont plusieurs iDevices)


----------



## edf84 (22 Septembre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas nier l'histoire du copier de numéro de téléphone dans tes mains, aujourd'hui jai tester avec iPhone 5 5s et 5c
> 
> Meteo, numéro de tel dans les mails, problème de recherche dans sms et les album compilé, même soucis sous ios8 sous tous les autres téléphones.



très honnêtement je ne vois de quoi tu veux parler exactement.
Mais je vais regarder sur le forum si je trouve l'explication a ton message et pour voir si j'ai ce problème ou pas sur mon 5C avec IOS8.

Perso, pour le moment il fonctionne exactement comme avec IOS 7, mais avec quelques petits truc en plus.
Donc j'en suis content.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h04 ----------

Alors je viens de faire le test pour le numéro de tél. dans les e-mail.
suite au problème indiqué ici :

- MAIL:
Lorsque je reçois un mail avec un numéro de téléphone, forcément IOS le reconnait et le souligne. Quand je clic dessus, j'ai les options nécessaires, dont copier. Donc je copie le numéro de téléphone, et quand je le colle dans un mail, ou dans une note, ça affiche:
Citation:
tel:02%2038%2018%2028%2038


chez moi aucun problème

Sur mon Iphone 5C avec IOS 8, je reçois un mail avec un numéro de tél. écrit tout simplement comme ça  : 06xx00xx00
Il le souligne et le met en couleur bleu.
Clic dessus, option "copier"
Et que je le colle dans un nouveau mail, ou dans une note il apparait comme ça :
tel:06xx00xx00 (souligné et en bleu)

Donc pour moi ça semble bon


----------



## PaulDSB (22 Septembre 2014)

Regarde le premier post du forum que j'ai mis. 

En gros va dans tes mail, trouve un mail avec un numéro de téléphone. Clique dessus, et clique sur copier. Après tu fais un nouveau mail ou dans les note et tu le colle. Regarde ce que ça fait. 

Je n'ai pas essayer encore avec les adresse postale ni avec les événements du calendrier mais a mon avis ça fais la même. En gros tous les liens dans tes mail que tu copie et colle ça te colle le lien au lieu de ce qui est affiché


----------



## feemail (22 Septembre 2014)

Bon, je ne suis pas passée sur iOS 8, pourtant fan apple comme dirait certains,
(iPhone 5, iPad Air, iPad mini retina,,,,,,  et MacBook Pro)
C'est la 1 ère fois que tous les retours me font peur.......!!
Donc, j'attends avant mise à jour
Avant, après chaque nouveau iOS, on ne parlait que de l'autonomie, et tout le reste fonctionnait simplement 
(J'étais emballée par l'iPhone 4 et  l'iPhone 5 et iOS 7)
Apple correspondait pour moi à "l'instinctif" et au "sûr"
(J'ai gardé tous mes iPod)

Et maintenant, quand je vois tous ces commentaires, j'ai l'impression qu'une page s'est tournée, ( le commun du mortel n'arrive plus à se servir de son tel, trop de fonctions, et souvent bien cachées, trop de bug) (pourquoi vouloir ressembler aux autres?)
bon, c'est le jeu ma pauvre lucette......

Je reste sur IOS 7 pour l'instant... , et sur iPhone 5,
Mais pour combien de temps ???


----------



## PaulDSB (22 Septembre 2014)

Moi je penses, et ça foutrais les boules, qu'il ont publier, et rendu publique une version encore bêta de IOS 8, où alors que le travail des développeur était trop solicité et du coup, beaucoup de chose est passé à la trappe.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, j'ai aussi l'impression qu'une page se tourne, avant, personne ne pouvait critiquer ce que Apple entreprenait, fan d'apple depuis des année, je trouve qu'il y a un gros laissé allé vis à vis des nouveauté, et surtout, aujourd'hui, on trouve des choses mieux sur le marché!

Le jour où quelqu'un arrivera a installer IOS sur les téléphone de samsung, je penses que je serait prêt à changer d'avis, y a pas à dire, l'écran OLED est merveilleusement mieux que celui de l'iphone 6 Plus à 1000! Mais Android est vraiment pourri!


----------



## simnico971 (22 Septembre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> Regarde le premier post du forum que j'ai mis.
> 
> En gros va dans tes mail, trouve un mail avec un numéro de téléphone. Clique dessus, et clique sur copier. Après tu fais un nouveau mail ou dans les note et tu le colle. Regarde ce que ça fait.
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayer encore avec les adresse postale ni avec les événements du calendrier mais a mon avis ça fais la même. En gros tous les liens dans tes mail que tu copie et colle ça te colle le lien au lieu de ce qui est affiché



Bug confirmé sur mon 5s.
Le code "%20" correspond à l'espace, le bug n'apparaît que pour des numéros écrits 01 23 45 67 89 et non 0123456789.





initialsBB a dit:


> Suite à test, si je tape juste les premières lettres d'une adresse et que je la choisi dans la liste en dessous la fenêtre se ferme immédiatement sans envoi. Si je tape l'adresse de toutes lettres, elle et validée et le message part.
> Est-ce parce que j'ai modifié les options de partage? J'en ai éteint certains et changé l'ordre des boutons. Je me suis rendu compte que j'ai ce même bogue sur iTunes Store si je veux partager la fiche d'un album par exemple, mais curieusement dans l'App Store le comportement est nomal



Effectivement, si je le fais juste après une modification de l'ordre des options de partage j'observe le comportement que tu indiques... Mais pour une seule adresse (une hotmail.fr), je n'arrive pas à reproduire le bug avec d'autres contacts. Bizarre...

*APP STORE*
Je viens de rencontrer un nouveau bug dans l'appli App Store : après y avoir été envoyé par un lien de bon plan iGen, l'appli s'est affichée entièrement en anglais.


----------



## edf84 (22 Septembre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> Regarde le premier post du forum que j'ai mis.
> 
> En gros va dans tes mail, trouve un mail avec un numéro de téléphone. Clique dessus, et clique sur copier. Après tu fais un nouveau mail ou dans les note et tu le colle. Regarde ce que ça fait.
> 
> Je n'ai pas essayer encore avec les adresse postale ni avec les événements du calendrier mais a mon avis ça fais la même. En gros tous les liens dans tes mail que tu copie et colle ça te colle le lien au lieu de ce qui est affiché



Oui j'ai vu, merci
J'ai répondu du coup dans mon message.
Je confirme que je n'ai pas ce bug sur mon 5C avec IOS8.
Donc ça dois dépendre des config de chacun ou des opérateurs peut être.
Pour ma parts, c'est Bouygues comme opérateur et une boite mail chez Orange.
Et tout est synchro sans problème entre mon iphone et Mail sur mon Mac Book Air.


----------



## waldezign (23 Septembre 2014)

C'est mon premier message sur les forums macgé.
D'habitude je me cantonne aux articles, mais là, j'ai un vrai souci:
J'ai acheté un iPhone 6 128 Go pour avoir toute ma bibliothèque musicale téléchargé sur l'iPhone (sans streaming donc, car je traîne souvent dans des zones où le réseau est faible voire inexistant).
J'ai iTunes Match par ailleurs, mais surtout pour l'Apple TV.
Je n'arrive pas à télécharger tous le contenu de ma bibliothèque iTunes de mon MBP sur mon iPhone flambant neuf. Je pense avoir configuré mon iPhone proprement, mais iOS est devenu une vraie usine à gaz depuis l'arrivée d'iCloud, il y a beaucoup trop de paramètres, on se croirait sur Windows...

Bref, comment faire pour transformer l'iPhone en simple iPod/internet/téléphone, à l'ancienne quoi!

Je n'en peu plus des messages "impossible de télécharger ce morceau" qui fleurissent toutes les 2 minutes et de la batterie qui fond comme neige au soleil!!!!

Il est temps que Apple propose une utilisation par usage, et non plus par tous ces menus abscons incompréhensibles et souvent redondants...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2014)

waldezign a dit:


> C'est mon premier message sur les forums macgé.
> D'habitude je me cantonne aux articles, mais là, j'ai un vrai souci:
> J'ai acheté un iPhone 6 128 Go pour avoir toute ma bibliothèque musicale téléchargé sur l'iPhone (sans streaming donc, car je traîne souvent dans des zones où le réseau est faible voire inexistant).
> J'ai iTunes Match par ailleurs, mais surtout pour l'Apple TV.
> ...



Pour transférer de la musique du Mac à l'iPhone, il suffit de connecter l'iPhone au Mac et de faire une synchro par iTunes.


----------



## waldezign (23 Septembre 2014)

Si seulement...
iTunes n'arrive pas à transférer la bibliothèque visiblement. J'ai pris RDV avec un conseiller Apple.


----------



## Stephtcg (23 Septembre 2014)

*(i)MESSAGE*

Vers un certain contact bien déterminé (et c'est le seul), lorsque je lui envoie des "sms", ils se mettent automatiquement en bleu, comme si je lui envoyais des iMessage alors que je ne suis pas connectée sur Internet (pas de connexion wifi activé ni de 3G activé). La seule solution que j'avais trouvée était de cliquer et cela l'envoyait en "message par texte". 

J'ai fait l'erreur de lui envoyer des photos par iMessage cette fois en ayant mon wifi connecté, ça a fonctionné. Or le problème pour les messages a subsisté. Mais, il se fait qu'il a reçu toutes les photos que je lui avais envoyées par MMS! Et il les reçoit toutes les deux heures maintenant... Comment faire pour résoudre ce Bug? J'ai vraiment peur que mon opérateur me facture ces MMS, alors que j'avais envoyées ces photos par iMessage... 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sjeanmarc (23 Septembre 2014)

*SAFARI*

Depuis la mise à  jour IOS8 sur un IPad 2, mes identifiants sur les différents sites internet que je consulte ne sont plus mémorisés malgré :
- la case cochée pour que je reste connecté
- l'acceptation des cookies sur les sites visités dans mes paramètres Safari

Pour être plus exact, il arrive parfois qu'ils le soient mais dans la grande majorité des cas et des sites, il me faut à chaque visite, retaper mes identifiants et mots de passe.


----------



## waldezign (23 Septembre 2014)

Et ce P.TAIN de message "impossible de télécharger le morceau" toutes les 5 secondes...
AAARRGGGLLLLLL


----------



## Marc94160 (23 Septembre 2014)

Mon iPhone 6 tout frais bug sur le service de localisation qui reste toujours actif. 
Le coupable est le service système "étalonnage des mouvement "
Vivement 8.0.1


----------



## gg90fr (23 Septembre 2014)

ayant enfin fait mes maj ios8 sur iphone 5c et ipad4, je bute sur le  problème des photos et il semble que je ne suis pas le seul.
mes photos anciennes sur l'iphone sont bien présentes, comme avant.
une photo nouvelle prise sur l'iphone apparait bien dans le flux sur l'ipad4 et vice versa,
par contre rien ne part dans le cloud, il me semblait que cela devait être automatique   . ?
tout est bien activé dans les réglages

lorsqu'avec le mac ( osx 10.9.4) je vais sur le cloud, icloud drive je ne retrouve  rien concernant les photos, rien ne se fait en automatique, pas plus  qu'en manuel semble-t-il ( pour ce qui est des photos car pour le reste exemple :texte fait avec pages, ou mail  - cela fonctionne, donc j'en déduit que mon icloud est actif mais pourquoi pas pour les photos ?

des idées ?merci d'avance


----------



## Le Baron (24 Septembre 2014)

Hello,
Voici mon "bug",sur un site j'ai plusieurs identifiants et mots de passe avec iOS 7 je rentrait les premiers chiffres de l'identifiant et hop ! le mot de passe s'affichait depuis le passage à iOS 8 cela ne fonctionne plus, il n'y en à plus qu'un seul.

Alors est ce un bug ou une mauvaise manip' ?

Ipad 3 et 4 

Merci Salutations

Flo


----------



## Sketroller (26 Septembre 2014)

Depuis que j'ai installé iOS 8 sur mon iPad Air je constate quelques bugs. je n'arrive plus à fermer les applications en utilisant les 5 doigts. Le problème était aléatoire et pas sur toutes les applications. Mais ce matin j'ai installer iOS 8.0.2 et depuis le problème se manifeste sur toutes les applications. De plus de batterie ne tient plus aussi longtemps qu'avant j'ai du perdre environ 30 % capacités. J'hésite à attendre une nouvelle mise à jour ou réinstaller iOS 7. Déjà il l'impression que mon iPad chauffe plus qu'avant et plus rapidement.


----------



## gwen1102 (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, je fais appelle à vous car j'ai un soucis avec les mails via mon iPhone 6. Quand j'envoi un mail la personne le reçois en une seule fois sauf que quand je vais dans mes mails envoyés il apparaît deux fois! Comment faire pour que mes mails envoyés n'apparaissent plus qu'une fois??????
 Merci par avance pour vos réponses qui j'espère m'aidera.


----------



## iDarkangels (5 Octobre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> Moi je penses, et ça foutrais les boules, qu'il ont publier, et rendu publique une version encore bêta de IOS 8, où alors que le travail des développeur était trop solicité et du coup, beaucoup de chose est passé à la trappe.
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi, j'ai aussi l'impression qu'une page se tourne, avant, personne ne pouvait critiquer ce que Apple entreprenait, fan d'apple depuis des année, je trouve qu'il y a un gros laissé allé vis à vis des nouveauté, et surtout, aujourd'hui, on trouve des choses mieux sur le marché!
> 
> Le jour où quelqu'un arrivera a installer IOS sur les téléphone de samsung, je penses que je serait prêt à changer d'avis, y a pas à dire, l'écran OLED est merveilleusement mieux que celui de l'iphone 6 Plus à 1000! Mais Android est vraiment pourri!



Euh... Comment dire. L'écran de mon 6 Plus est sublime. Soit tu as jamais vu un 6 Plus tourner, soit tu rêves d'aller chez Samsung.


----------



## PaulDSB (5 Octobre 2014)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Euh... Comment dire. L'écran de mon 6 Plus est sublime. Soit tu as jamais vu un 6 Plus tourner, soit tu rêves d'aller chez Samsung.





J'ai commander 4 iPhone 6 plus et deux 6, les écrans son effectivement sublimes. Cependant je trouve un peut en "retard" niveau nouvelle technologie, car Samsung lui veut aller trop vite et bâcler ses services, cependant ces dernières années Apple n'est plus ce que c'était et ne fait plus pétiller les yeux comme avant c'est tout. Oui c'est magnifique c'est beau sauf qu'ils devraient faire attention a tout sachant justement que les test sont fait pour les descendre derrière. 

Bref suis heureux et satisfait de mes iphones, j'attend juste plus d'innovations comme ça l'a été il y a 3 4 ans c'est tout.


----------



## adixya (5 Octobre 2014)

Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'apple vend encore plus d'iPhone maintenant que c'est "en retard", "moins bien", bâclé et qu'ils ne font plus pétiller les yeux.
Donc bon...

Écoute, les gens qui épanchent leur nostalgie du apple de steeve jobs a longueur de forum en croyant que ça va réorienter Tim Cook dans cette direction se trompent. Apple ne redeviendra pas comme avant. Ca va évoluer, des choses en bien, des choses en moins bien, et ça sera différent. Sois tu l'acceptes' sois tu vas vraiment voir ailleurs, mais rester bloquer sur une nostalgie comme ça, c'est, comment dire, inutile. Il y a des choses bien plus importantes que ça dans la vie, disons.


----------



## iDarkangels (5 Octobre 2014)

Les différents tests montrent que l'écran de l'iPhone 6 Plus est bien supérieur aux téléphones actuels. Tu peux pas comparer Apple qui sort un ou deux téléphones par an contre Samsung qui en sort 15 par mois. Pour ma part, je suis pas fan des écrans de chez Samsung.


----------



## PaulDSB (5 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ce qui est drôle c'est qu'apple vend encore plus d'iPhone maintenant que c'est "en retard", "moins bien", bâclé et qu'ils ne font plus pétiller les yeux.
> Donc bon...
> 
> Écoute, les gens qui épanchent leur nostalgie du apple de steeve jobs a longueur de forum en croyant que ça va réorienter Tim Cook dans cette direction se trompent. Apple ne redeviendra pas comme avant. Ca va évoluer, des choses en bien, des choses en moins bien, et ça sera différent. Sois tu l'acceptes' sois tu vas vraiment voir ailleurs, mais rester bloquer sur une nostalgie comme ça, c'est, comment dire, inutile. Il y a des choses bien plus importantes que ça dans la vie, disons.




Je ne cherche pas du Steve Jobs ,et non je fais pas le tour des forum car je suis inscrit seulement ici, et je parle de tout ça seulement sur ce site, donc bon ! Bref

Je ne suis pas nostalgique, et j'accepte le changement, sinon je ne payerais pas des objets à ce prix là si ils ne mintéressaient pas plus que ça !
Après avoir vu plusieurs test, un galaxis S5 est moins rapide qu'un iphone 6, ça a encore été prouvé il n'y a pas longtemps, sauf que les gens novices, ils voient 2,5 Ghz contre 1,4Ghz (si mes souvenirs sont bons) donc forcément le client "lambda" qui ne juge que par les chiffres, ira forcément vers le samsung.

Je suis très content du travail effectué à Tim Cook, on sait très bien que les choses évoluent.

Pour les écrans samsung, ce que moi j'apprécie c'est les couleurs (qui sont accentuées donc moins réelles, sur les samsung) après c'est juste mon oignon! Mais un ajout d'un simple réglage IOS dans affichage corrigerais cela (pour mon point de vu seulement, je précises pour pas partir sur de longues discutions  inutiles)

Voili voulou ! En tout cas, ça ne mempêches pas d'attendre impatiemment l'année prochaine pour commander l'iphone 6+S ou 7


----------



## jfkm (6 Octobre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> - *RESEAU:*
> J'ai SFR Femto chez moi, sauf que maintenant, quand je sors dehors, le réseau SFR 3G est toujours marqué sous: SFR Femto 3G, quand je passe en 4G ça marche SFR 4G, et dès que je suis en 3G, SFR FEMTO 3G. Ma connexion de donnée fonctionne très bien, juste le nom qui se met pas à SFR 3G.
> Je pense qu'il y a un problème d'actualisation des réseaux!
> Tous les problèmes ont été vu avec restauration d'une sauvegarde, et même avec restauration itunes, en tant que nouvel iphone.



Idem pour moi depuis Iphone 6. Alors que tout fonctionnait bien avec le 5S.

A ce jour: 2 Iphone 5S et un 6 à la maison. * TOUS sous ios 8.0.2*

Les deux Iphone 5 continuent à afficher normalement : Femto quand sous couverture du boitier, et 3G SFR (pas de 4G chez nous) quand hors de portée du boitier.

L'iphone 6, lui, reste affiché Femto en permanence...  Pas grave, forcément, si ce n'est que l'utilité de l'affichage Femto perd son sens. Quand je quitte mon domicile, et arrive à mon bureau (et inversement) je ne peux pas être sur d'être bien connecté à l'un ou l'autre des boitiers, puisqu'affichage permanent...

J'ai tchatté avec SFR : réponse: c'est normal sur le 6 !! Pas très instructif.

Mais la ou cela devient moins drôle, c'est quand je trouve un sujet sur le forum SFR ou un client confronté au même soucis fait état du fait qu'une fois à l'étranger, plus AUCUN réseau accessible !! Et qu'une fois repassé la frontière, FEMTO se ré-affiche...

Devant régulièrement voyager, cela sous entend que l'iphone 6 "bloqué" femto n'accroche pas de reseau...?


----------



## Akalia (6 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi récemment acheté un iPhone 6 Plus cependant, je n'ai rencontré aucun de vos problèmes sous iOS 8.

Cela dit, j'ai un bug assez spécial:
Mon iPhone affiche l'écran de la pomme de façon aléatoire comme s'il se rallumait toutes les 5minutes environ, que celui-ci soit verrouillé ou en cours d'utilisation. Il faut alors que j'attende une dizaine de secondes qu'il s'enlève tout seul et se verrouille pour pouvoir à nouveau utiliser mon iPhone.
Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il rencontré ce problème? Car après mes recherches sur Internet, j'ai l'impression d'être la seule à qui son iPhone joue ce petit tour.


----------



## PaulDSB (6 Octobre 2014)

Akalia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai moi aussi récemment acheté un iPhone 6 Plus cependant, je n'ai rencontré aucun de vos problèmes sous iOS 8.
> 
> ...



Je te conseil de le formater depuis iTunes.
C'est bizarre que tu ne voit aucun de nos problème, j'ai plusieurs iphone et avec ceux des amis ça fait la même chose!

POUR FEMTO, je suis passé chez Sosh donc plus besoin du FEMTO ^^ en espérant que le problème sera rapidement réglé pour les clients SFR.


----------



## Akalia (6 Octobre 2014)

PaulDSB a dit:


> Je te conseil de le formater depuis iTunes.
> C'est bizarre que tu ne voit aucun de nos problème, j'ai plusieurs iphone et avec ceux des amis ça fait la même chose!
> 
> POUR FEMTO, je suis passé chez Sosh donc plus besoin du FEMTO ^^ en espérant que le problème sera rapidement réglé pour les clients SFR.


Je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour 8.0.2 ni la 8.0.1 ratée, il est donc dans son état d'origine, je me demande si je dois vraiment le formater du coup.

Quant aux autres problèmes j'ai pas tout essayé mais la météo apparait bien dans le centre de notifications et aucun problème du côté d'iCloud. Pour ce qui est de la bibliothèque iTunes, je n'ai aucun album compilé donc je ne sais pas.


----------



## iDarkangels (6 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part je suis en 8.0.2 et j'ai aucuns problèmes. Pour l'histoire du logo Apple sur fond blanc c'est une erreur qui est ensuite envoyée à Apple (d'après ce que j'ai vu), puis il reboot.


----------



## mr.hyde (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonsoir , moi j'ai un bug avec internet je navigue et puis pouf plus rien 
Dans n'importe quel appli qui la demande obliger de reboot le tel (i6+) au moin 3 fois pars jours et pourtant en 4g plein affichée et je précise que cela mais arrive souvent a la même place donc je ne me suis pas déplacé.


----------



## iDarkangels (7 Octobre 2014)

mr.hyde a dit:


> Bonsoir , moi j'ai un bug avec internet je navigue et puis pouf plus rien
> Dans n'importe quel appli qui la demande obliger de reboot le tel (i6+) au moin 3 fois pars jours et pourtant en 4g plein affichée et je précise que cela mais arrive souvent a la même place donc je ne me suis pas déplacé.



En version 8.0.2 ? Si oui, il faut sauvegarder les données et rénitialiser l'iPhone via iTunes. Dans le cas contraire, faire la mise à jour.


----------



## mr.hyde (7 Octobre 2014)

Oui je suis bien en 8.0.2 je vais tenter la restauration mais bon sa m'arrive que depuis cette maj
Merci


----------



## Sketroller (7 Octobre 2014)

Moi depuis la maj 8 et 8.0.2 (j'ai pas fait 8.0.1), problème avec le tactile notamment avec safari. La page se charge sans soucis, mais aucun lien sur la page ne fonctionne. Je peux en revanche recharger la page ou faire glisser vers le bas et la les liens refonctionnent. Ça le fait quasi a chaque fois que je lance safari et quelque soit le site visité. Parfois safari ferme d'un coup.
J'ai perdu aussi en autonomie. Avant avec mon usage mon iPad tenait 15, parfois presque 16 heures. La je n'arrive pas à 12 heures d'autonomie avec le même usage.
Et enfin je n'arrive pas toujours à fermer mes applications a 5 doigts, je suis obligé d'appuyer sur le bouton home. Sous safari quand je fais le mouvement a 5 doigts au lieu de me fermer l'application, ça m'affiche tous les onglets ouverts.


----------



## nicolas91 (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, sur iPhone 5S la 4G se déconnecte toute seule, la connexion se coupe (recherche est affiché)et cela se re-connecte en 4G, toutes les 30 secondes environ. Du coup, la batterie se décharge avant 18h, sans que le téléphone ne soit utilisé. Une réinstallation ne supprime pas le problème et toutes les versions de IOS8 font la même chose. Le problème n'existait pas avec IOS7...
Pas de solution de la part de Apple pour le moment, ms à part un échange ou désactiver la 4G...


----------



## iDarkangels (8 Octobre 2014)

Ibaby a dit:


> J'ai un problème de notifications pour Mail (au moins, et Calendriers je crois). Elles n'apparaissent ni en bannières ni dans le Centre, ne sonnent pas et pour Mail elles sonnent après ouverture.




Es-tu sûr d'avoir fait le nécessaire dans les réglages dans le centre de notifications ? (Affichage de bannière, etc). Logiquement ça vient de là.


Envoyé de mon iPhone 6 Plus à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## larfran (11 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'i un veux iPhone 4s.
J'ai fait la maj 8.0, mais pas la 8.0.1 quand j'ai vu les problèmes que les autres avaient.

Là, j'ai toujours le message d'installer 8.0.2 et j'hésite, car ça ne semble pas être encore très au point.

Que me conseillez-vous?


----------



## iPekka (11 Octobre 2014)

larfran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perso sur mon 4S la 8.0.2 ne pose pas de soucis. Donc si tu es déjà sur 8.0 tu peux y aller.


----------



## Blogiver (12 Octobre 2014)

Depuis ce matin toute mes applis me demandent mon mot de passe iTunes...

IPad 2, iOS 8.0.2


----------



## Simon.a (12 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas de problèmes majeurs par contre j'ai de temps en temps des black screen ou j'ai le fond noir avec le logo Apple (comme si le téléphone redémarrait) alors que j'utilise une application ou que suis tout simplement sur l'écran d'accueil, quelqu'un d'autre a ce problème ?


----------



## Laurent-Apple (12 Octobre 2014)

Depuis iOS 8.0.2 par rapport à iOS 8, une légère baisse de l'autonomie...
Sur iPhone 6


----------



## Trudo (20 Octobre 2014)

ffffffff


----------



## Azety (12 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
je passe par ici car je viens de vendre mon iPhone 3GS qui allait sur ses 5 ans en juillet, pour passer sur un iPhone 4S, et je découvre donc iOS8.
Beaucoup de changement depuis ios6 , c'est appréciable. Mais j'ai un gros problème : l'appli MAIL veut bien prendre 2 boites mails yahoo , mais pas la 3e, et évidemment la plus importante.
J'ai donc téléchargé l'application yahoo mail, ce qui est un peu gonflant ... au final je me retrouve avec l'appli gmail pour la boite gmail, l'appli native mail, et yahoo mail.
D'ailleurs je me demande encore pourquoi gmail n'est pas reconnu par l'appli mail, alors qu'elle propose gmail quand on créé une nouvelle boite mail.

J'ai fait l'importation de ma sauvegarde itunes de mon 3GS vers mon 4S, presque tout est bien passé.
La boite mail est reconnue, mais ça me demande sans arrêt le mot de passe, sans aucun changement au final.
J'ai supprimée cette boite mail et j'ai essayé de la recréer, ça me renvoi sur une page safari pour me connecter au site yahoo, et ensuite ça met un message rouge en anglais du style " votre boite est bloquée, veuillez vous reconnecter à partir d'un ordinateur pour la réactiver ".

J'ai fait cette opération au moins 10 fois en 3 jours, au final j'ai lâché l'affaire pour installer l'appli yahoo mail.

Vos lumières sont les bienvenues, merci.


2e point, moins grave mais quand même chiant : l'appli météo déconne un peu. Seule la ville où je suis géolocalisé est correcte.
Le reste ça met des températures fantaisistes ( style 30 degrés ) et une météo à peu près correcte il me semble.
Voici un screenshot :
http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/709774IMG8327.png

Sinon je suis pas mal surpris mais ça doit être normal : je dois retaper tous mes mots de passe pour chaque application, mon pass de compte apple / itunes est sans cesse demandé, et j'ai perdu tous mes réglages wifi. Les pass des box. Pas la fin du monde mais tout retaper c'est lourd.


----------



## johnios (19 Février 2015)

Je suis en iOS 8.1.3 sur le 6+, j'ai des plantages aléatoires dans les paramètres ou des fois dans le panneau des raccourcis. Hs: Chrome plantait méchamment, mais il y a eu une mise à jour , ça plante clairement moins mais ça plante toujours.


----------



## Pat1763 (21 Février 2015)

johnios a dit:


> Je suis en iOS 8.1.3 sur le 6+, j'ai des plantages aléatoires dans les paramètres ou des fois dans le panneau des raccourcis. Hs: Chrome plantait méchamment, mais il y a eu une mise à jour , ça plante clairement moins mais ça plante toujours.



J'ai aussi constaté un problème avec Chrome aujourd'hui, qui m'éjectais assez fréquemment. J'ai voulu mettre à jour la version iOS en 8.1.3, maintenant l'iPad Mini ne se lance plus du tout...


----------

